# FPGA, CPLD, 74xx loģikas >  Jautājums Epim par FPGA

## 0xDEAD BEEF

Pastāsti, kas ir vajadzīgs minimālajā variantā, lai uztaisītu FPGA development boardu un iesistu tajā kādu programu? Ar pliku FPGA + kristāls pietiek?  Jautājums 2vi - vai prieksh FPGA čipiem ir gatavas bibliotēkas darbam ar ārējo atmiņu (vai varbūt ir tādi čipi, kuriem ir iekšējā atmiņa vismaz 16MB)? Un vel jautājums - kā tiem verķiem ar ātrumu? Ja man vajadzētu FPGA ar vismaz 144 kājām +  ātrumu vismaz 130 miljoni bitu sekundē uz vienu pinu - cik tāds varētu maksāt?
Beefs

----------


## Delfins

iekšējais 16Mb? smejies !?  ::

----------


## zzz

Resnaa gala stratiksos jau kaadi 16 mbiti (ne baiti gan) savaaktos. Tikai nebuus biskji par sherpu prieks iesaakshanas?

Hmmmm, tur plaanojas fpga digitaalais oscilograafs "dognatj i peregnatj visus kjiinieshus" liidziigi kaa viens otrs fpga cnc, vai kas cits?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

LOL! Kam oscilim tik daudz atmiņas?  :: 
Gribu taisīt capture karti , jo ļoti dārgi maksā! Datu plūsma būs 24 - 48biti, kas gāzīsies iekšā ar ātrumu līdz 130MHz. Tālāk būs jāpumpē projām uz RAM, bet tā kā PCI ir lēns, tad jāliek starpā buferis un bufera vadītājs. Nedomāju, ka šito var risināt ar mikrokontrolieriem.
Beefs

----------


## jeecha

Kam tik daudz atminjas fpga? Noliec blakus divus 32bitu platuma sync SRAMus (kuru interfeisiem paraugi un biblioteekas ir dabonami dajebkuram fpga) un gaaz aareejaa SRAMaa datus ar saviem 130Mhz.
Bet vispaar tas nav taalu no zzz piemineetaa fpga usb superduper osciloskopa, vismaz ne uzbuuves zinjaa. Un diez vai ir iistaa lieta ar ko saakt iepaziishanos ar fpga... it iipashi veel taisot savu plati... ka nesanaak kaa Epim. Gan jau var atrast kaadu demo/eval boardu ar SRAM blakus fpga un jau straadaajoshiem koda paraugiem.
Ja nu tomeer ir mazohistiskas noslieces, paaraak daudz lieka laika un arii naudas - uz plates vajadzees kaa minimums fpga, eepromu/flash fpga ielaadei, kristaalu, 2-3 sprieguma regulatorus, aareejo atminju (shim pielietojumam droshvien labaak kaadu sync zbt sramu vai shai gadiijumaa droshvien vairaakus deelj 48biti*130Mhz), kaudzi decoupling kondensatoru un konektorus lai to visu kautkur piespraustu. Protams arii ar konkreetaa razhotaaja softiem savietojamu JTAG verkji (prieksh Xilinx un Alteras taadu var uzlodeet pats prieksh paraleelaa porta).

----------


## Delfins

kas tā par capture karti un kur tāda "rezolūcija" datiem?
Bez PCI ir vēl jaunie PCIe. PCI jau lēnām izmirst.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Jā! Pārdomāju! Tagad noteikti gribu uztaisīt PCIe karti. Tur gan griežas ar ātrumu 250MB/s seriālajā veidā tie dati vienā joslā (lane), bet internetā nedārgi maksā multiplexer/demultiplexer čipi priekš PCIe. Tikai digikejā visi ir out of stock!  ::  Drošvien jāpaņem kāda prasta PCIe karte un jāpaskatas, kā pro čaļi risina tur visu.
Runājot par datu plūsu, tad gribu uztaisīt DVI/VGA capture karti. Ķīnieši tirgo par 500$ gabalā, bet tik daudz es ķīniešiem par viņu sūdiem maksāt negribu. Zolīdas firmas tirgo virs 2000$ un tas ir totāli par dārgu.  Pati kepčurošana vienkārša - liekas čips, kuram ir vga/dvi ieeja un attiecīgi digitālās izejas R0-R7, G0-G7, B0-B7 un vel viens  tāds pats pāris, lai varētu vienlaicīgi divus pikselus uzreizu nosūtīt.  Un tad, protams, sākas problēma, jo datu plūsma ir nežēlīga. 350MB/s pie 1600 x 1200 x 60Hz. Skatos, ka PCIe ir ļoti ātrs, tāpēc varbūt pat būtu iespējams iztikt ar minimālu atmiņas daudzumu, izmantojot cirkulāro buferi. Bet tas pagaidām tā - idejas līmenī. Nekas jau ūber sarežģīts tur nav un pat detaļas daudz nevajadzēs, ja pareizi visu izdomātu. 
BEefs

----------


## Delfins

ir taču pieejami pa 200Ls HD capture... ar HDMI ieeju.
Kapčurēt tīro VGA ir neprāts, jo tas aizņems ļoti daudz vietas. ka jau pats minēji 350Mb/s = 21 Gb/min

Vajag uzreiz kādu kodeku izmantot.. un visticamāk hardwarisko h264


Re kur izsole:  Analogie izstrādājumi profesionālie maksā bāāiso piķi! Tā kā ķer iespēju

Blackmagic Intensite 1080p HDMI capture card
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Blackmagic-Intens ... .m63.l1177


Pat ja tev visu izdosies - ar kodeku/bez kodeka uz PCIe tad tas būs daudz dargak un kjepigak... uzrakstit tadus softu prieks PC un vel pasam HW - jabut riktig ieksa... citadi kiniesi jau sen sito stampetu kae jebkuru citu drazu  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Diemžēl šitas man īsti neder. Ja nu vienīgi to varētu pārveidot, lai darbojas ar VGA/DVI  (kā jau minēju, čipi ir pieejami - jā - tie paši, ko liek iekša visos monitoros). Ar softwari es tiktu galā, bet hardware vairāk satrauc. Tas īstenībā ir interesants projekts un labprāt iemācītos taisīt PCIe kartes. Runājot par datu plūsmu - es jau nevienā mirklī neteicu, ka vēlos to straumi saglabāt kādā failā vai kompresēt!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Delfins

a ko tad tu gribi darīt? Izvadīt uz ekrāna?
lētāk pieslēgties ar RDC un skatities ko kurs dara.

jeb gribi ko lidzigu FRAPs? kas tev bus signala avots?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Signāla avots būs datora VGA izeja. Vajag izvadīt uz ekrāna + veikt pāris reālā laika aprēķinus un vel dažas ekstra fīčas izvadīt. Visas fīčas, kas to dara, jau ir. Bet tas risinājums, kurš man tagad ir, tas ir pārāk lēns + interlaced. Varētu jau nopirkt jaudīgāku risinājumu, bet ļoti ļoti dārgi . Pašam  taisīt nebūs daudz lētāk, BET - man jau patiesībā neko daudz nevajag. Tik vien, lai spēj iestumt atmiņā tos datus ar to ātrumu, un tālāk jau es pats varu čibināties!  :: 
   Beefs

----------


## ansius

BEEF izklausās ka kaut kas tev tur nav kārtībā ar risinājumu koncepcijā. Pastāsti ko gribi panākt idejiski, un domāju ka atradīsies risinājums, kas būs lētāks...

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Vajag slepeni, tāpēc nevaru rakstīt softu uz tā datora, kura ekrānu gribu dabūt!  ::  Varbūt vienīgi mēģināt rakstīt display draiveri (inetā ir piemēri), kurš paslēpies kernel modē forwardē ekrāna saturu pa gigabit ethernet karti.
Beefs

----------


## Delfins

Teamviewer jau to dara. Tas ir par brīVu pie tām... bilde varbūt mazliet raustīsies. Tipsikais RDC - desktopa "šārošana"
Izmantoju lai "palabotu" kompi laukos māsai (viņai LTC dsl)

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Svarīgi, lai būtu vismaz 15 - 20 fps  . Piemēram, Remote Desktop to nespēj nodrošināt.
Un - neredzamība arī ir svarīgi! Tam, kuru vēro, tas nedrīkst nojaust, ka tiek vērots.
Beefs

----------


## Delfins

pieķēri draudzeni pozējot pie webcama?  ::

----------


## Epis

situācija ar tām fpga manā skatījumā ir tāda ka normāli lēti varianti ir vainu Lattice ECP2 serija + 2-4$ SPI flash(konfigurācijai) vai arī kāda Xilinx spartan3 tām laikam arī bīj SPI flahs, Alterai ar Cikloniem ir tā ka tur tā SPI flashka parastā neder un jāpērk viņu dārgāks konfig.flash čipi (14-16$). 
ar tiem gatavajiem Risinājumiem priekš PCIe-X1, vai PCI33 ir tā ka pirmkārt tam PCIe nebūs neviena haļavnā Free IP core (izņemot Kādu Demo samplu kas ies tikmēr kamēr būs ar JTAG savienojums  ar kompi), pa lielam tas pats arī ar parasto PCI interfeisu, laigan šeit gan var kautko atrast pa brīvu, bet kā jau visiem kodiem kas iet pa brīvu vaidzēs pačakarēties+ no otras puses ja slēdzas pie kompja ta kompim a vaig programmu un lai uz windowsa ko uzķīlētu vaidzēs taisīt pašam savu Draiveri (es šitos uztaisīt nemāku)  ::  

ar PCIe-x1 vienīgais vairiants kā to realizēt ir izmantot tos PCI-e to PCI bridge čipus kā XIO2000AZZZ	IC PCI-EXPRESS BRIDGE 201-BGA piķo 15$ digikeyā:
man tā liekas ka šitas bīj tas kam es toreiz mēgināju izvilkt tās BGA kājas uz 2 līmeņ PCB  ::   Protams savienot ar Fpga, izvilkt jau izdevās, bet vai tas reāli ietu tas gan ir jautājums  ::  normāli priekš PCIe vaidzētu 4 slāņus bet tas jau defaultā maksā  virs 200ls pa PCB plati  ::  
un ta uz fpga atliktu uzlikt to PCI kautvai 66Mhz interfeisu uzkodēt, kas ir reāli atkarībā no PCIe-protokola uz FPga ko pašam uzkodēt pac manām domām ir tuvu nereālam

ar RAm atmiņām priekš fpga un to IP situācija ir līdzīga, iesaku ņemēgināt nekādas DDR,DDR2 SDRAM, SDRAM, jo tām ir tie Refresh Rate jākodē līdz ar to sarežģiti būs uzkodēt, bet parastās, (sinhronā vai asinhronā tas manliekās ka vienalga, SRAM ar primitīvu komunikāicju ir OK, tur nekādus IP nevaig jo viss ir tik primitīvi kā parastā proču iekšējās Data buss. 

ja izdomāsi kautko tomēr taisīt uz tā PCIe-x1 ta iesaku vispirms iemēgināt parasto PCI, ja tas aiziet ta ar to Xio2000 čipu + tiem pašiem Fpga kodiem dabūsi arī PCIe-X1  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

PCI ir pagatne un parak lens! Labak tu pasaki cik maksa FPGA ar sakarigu atrumu un kaut kadu iekshejo atminu! Es ta atri uzmetu, ka ar 1Mb varetu pat pietikt, lai to visu norealizetu ar 1nu fpga.

Un vel jautajums - fpga mak daudz "procesus" veikt asinhroni, jo vinam ir daudz "kodoli". Jautajums - vai tam fpga var but ari dazhadi clock source, kas tiek izmantoti darbibai?
Beefs

----------


## Epis

Apstījos kas tad ir piejams pa brīvu, un ir tā ka Lattice ir tie Free Reference Design IP cores, uz WishBone Data Buss un te ir viss Lists ar Free IP
http://www.latticesemi.com/products/int ... esigns.cfm
Kruta tas ka tur ir veseli 3 Ip core priekš PCI interfeisa   ::  
PCI to NOR Flash Interface  		  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	
PCI Target 32-bit/33MHz 								
PCI/WISHBONE Bridge

Ble būs kādreiz jāiemēgina uz savējās PCI Fpga kartes, atceros agrāk šādi nokačāt nevarēja, laikam pa šo laiku kautkas ielikuši un uzmodernizējuši savu saitu  :: 

A xilinxam vispār ir Free versija tai ISE progai, man liekās ka tur ir tikai Evaluation 30dienas un Buy NOW $$ 
ja pērk ta nāk līdzi arī kaudzīte ar IP coriem arī viņu Spartan 6 PCIe čipu Ip priekš PCie interfeisa, 
http://www.xilinx.com/ise/embedded/edk_ip.htm

Alterai izskatās ka arī ir PCI-express Reference Designi priekš lētā gala  Arria II čipiem kas itkā ir haļavnie  ::  un tikai 1 PCI kas ir domāts priekš CPLD pa brīvu pārējie visi pa maksu, vai arī nāk līdzī maksas Quartus softam tāpat kā Xilinx, ja kas Latice ja pērk maksas softu ta tur arī nāk līdzī papild krutie IP, bet ja skatās no Free IP puses ta viss vairāk to ir latticam un OperCoros var arī šo to atrast priekš tā open standart Wisbone data buss.

problēma ir tikai tā ka Lētākais Arria čips alteras Onlinestorā piķo 	IC ARRIA GX FPGA 20K 484FBGA - 170$ itkā arria II solās būt lētāki, bet nopērkami protams ka nav. 

spartan6 itkā varētu būt baigi lēts, pagaidām digikeyā viņa nav bet New horizon lētākais iet pa 32$
 XC6SLX16-2CSG324CES   
vienīgi kā ir ar to PCIexpress Ip core un softa cenu ?

----------


## Epis

> PCI ir pagatne un parak lens! Labak tu pasaki cik maksa FPGA ar sakarigu atrumu un kaut kadu iekshejo atminu! Es ta atri uzmetu, ka ar 1Mb varetu pat pietikt, lai to visu norealizetu ar 1nu fpga.
> 
> Un vel jautajums - fpga mak daudz "procesus" veikt asinhroni, jo vinam ir daudz "kodoli". Jautajums - vai tam fpga var but ari dazhadi clock source, kas tiek izmantoti darbibai?
> Beefs


 Clock sorci tur ir dafiga (man liekās ka visām ir kādi 4 Pll kur katram PLL ārā iziet kādi 4 globālie clock vadi, tātad kopā  16 dažādus clock var dabūt uz lētajām 

1 "kodols" ir 1 Logiskais elements (Look Up Table) tādu tur ir desmitiem Tūkstošu (atkarībā no čipa) un visi var iet asinhroni, sinhroni kā gribi  ::  katram ir 4 iejas un 1 izeja (4input LUT), vai spartan 6 gadijumā 6iejas 1izeja (6input LUT)

iespējams ka viss lētākais PCie variants nākotnē būs tas Spartan6 čips reku https://webapps.nuhorizons.com/storefro ... ingCart.do
maksā 32$ lētākais 
tālāk  no nopērkamajiem  	 LFE2M20E-5FN484C
19K LUTS, 304 I/O, SERDES   $58.25  Embedded Memory (Kbits)  1217  (1.2Mb) bet jāatcerās ka šim nav Hardware  PCIe Endpointa līdz ar to  interfeis paņems krietnu daļu Lutu(~10'000) un RAM arī , laigan ram pāri paliks normālam daudzumam.

Spartan 6 un Arria II  ir gandrīz vai gatavs PCIe Endpoints hardwerisi līdz ar to varēs pieslēgt loģiku ar minimālu Logikas skaitu

----------


## Epis

īsti saprast nevar kā tu tos VGA datus apstrādāsi un kur sūtīsi, bet es domāju ka VGA varētu apstrādāt arī kāds PRocessors kam ir Hardware Acelerātori, piemēram AVR32 a7000 ir Pixel Co-Processor:
– Pixel Co-Processor for video acceleration through color-space conversion
(YUV<->RGB), image scaling and filtering, quarter pixel motion compensation

tur ir VGA interfeis, SDRAM interfeisi un moš ka uz šitā var uztaisīt to devaisu, jo reāli ir tā ka Fpga ir pēdējais variants,  ja nekas cits neder, vai ir pa dārgu.

----------


## Epis

Kā ir BEEF taisīsi kautko uz Fpga vai pārdomāji un neko netaisīsi ?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Es vel pratoju! Tam avr bija 4 paralelie porti par 32bit katrs, ja es pareizi sapratu + DMA. Japalasa, ka darbojas tas DMA. Vel starpa starp taisit pasam vai netaisit ir variants iedot uztaisit kadam kjinietim vai indietim pa leeto. Lieku ceribas uz fpga4fun. Tur ir projekts pcie prieksh fpga un rakstiits coming soon.
Beefs

----------


## Epis

AVR ap7000 nav nekādi 4 paralēlie proti kam ir DMA, (varbūt ir 4IO porti, bet parastajiem IO nav DMA, DMA ir perifērijām, un tur ir External Buss Interface (EBI) un tad tur ir 32bit Data līnija 25bit Adresse un saujiņa ar Interfeisiem ko atbalsta, lai sakonektotor ar kādu fpga cpld, var izmantot parasto Static Memory Controller

[attachment=0:1myohvjp]EBI.JPG[/attachment:1myohvjp]

par to Fpga4fun.com PCIe projektu ta kā pamanīji tas tiek taisīts uz viņu Dragon-E FPGA board kas piķo 700$   ::  
un comming soon tik pat labi var nozīmēt pēc pus gada, vai gada, atceros tai PCI platei as projekts viņiem vilkās kopš comming soon kādu pus gadu vai vairāk.
un tur ir arī padārgs fpga čips Virtex5 XC5VLX20T kas pats pa sevīm digikeyā piķo 217$ 

šai bildē izskatās jau viss tā nenormāli primitīvi no fpga aiziet 2 PCIe difernciālās līnijas (noteikti no apakšas iet arī vēl 2 līnijas) un principā nekā vairāk tur arī nav, bet tā noteikti ka ir 4līmeņu plate !! njā vienīgā nelaime tai platei ir viņas Fpga čipas kas ir nenormāli dārgs, būtu ielikuši kautko lētāku kā tās Ecp2M fpga ta būtu iznākusi patiešām derīga plate.

ta jau labāk paņem Lētāko no PCIexpress kitiem:
Spartan-3 PCI Express Starter Kit pa 419$  tur vismaz References Demo kods ies kā nākās.

visi pārējie Kiti velk virs 900$ tākā nekas baigi lēts jau nav.



> Vel starpa starp taisit pasam vai netaisit ir variants iedot uztaisit kadam kjinietim vai indietim pa leeto.


 intresanti cik ta viņi prasīs par PCIe plati uz kāda Lētā fpga čipa ar tiem Gb transciveriem kā Arria, ECP2M,ECP3 vai spartan6 ?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Cik tie Spartan6 maksa? Nevaru atrast cenas neta. Nu, piemeram, sitas - XC6SLX25T.
Beefs

----------


## Epis

nu skaties šeit ir Xilinx buy Online links http://www.xilinx.com/onlinestore/silic ... ore_s6.htm
nupat apstījos digikeyā ir tie čipi skaties
http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSea ... 2&k=XC6SLX
http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSea ... 22-1602-ND
31$  Tīri tā neko cena  ::

----------


## Epis

Sajaucu rakstot par to ka digikeyā tirgojas tie spartan 6 čipi, ir tā ka tur tirgojās tie kam nav to Transciveru  ::  bet to kam tādi ir sanāk ka vispār spartan6 ar tiem transciveriem  LXT serija nekur netrigojās un viņiem mazākais izmēra čips tur ir XC6SLX25T  (25 000 LUt) kas noteikti ka varētu maksāt kādus 50-60$ apmēram tāpat kā Ecp2M 20 000Lut no 50-60 $ 

īstanībā domāju ka kautkādiem digitāliem filtriem neko daudz tās Loģikas nevaidzētu vaidzēt ja var iztikt ar kādiem 4-5K lut ta normāli labāk paņemt kādu Lēto 11$ 6000 Lut fpga + SPI flash 2.5$ + Xio2000 PCIe-PCI čipu pa 15$  un kopā sanāk 28.5$  PCIe-X1 risinājums salīdzinot ir krietni lētāk nekā ar Viss lētāko Fpga PCIe čipu 

ar tām fpga jau ir tā ka tas ekonomiskais izdevīgums tur parādās tikai pie tiem Mega Pjomiem ka to čipu cenas nokrītās  kādas 3-4x (10-15$ par čipu) a tā mazā apjomā izdevīgāk sakombinēt.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

EPI! Var iztikt ari bez gigabita transceivera. Ir tadi verkji multiplexer un demultiplexeri ari prieksh PCIe. Ideja tada, ka tu vinjam baro paralela forma ieksha, teiksim, 32 bitus, bet multiplexers stumj ara seriala forma. Ar tada multiplexera palidzibu es varu ieverojami samazinat prasibas pret fpga vai mikrokontrolieri, tomer es veletos, lai butu iespejams sanemt/sutit 32-bit datus paralela forma ar frekvenci 150Mhz un piedevam asinhroni.
Beefs

----------


## Epis

Nu es nēsu tādus Multiplexerus redzējis kam būtu ātri IO pini 32bitos, ir Ti viens tāds bet tur ir tikai 16 IO pini un viņu toggle ātrums deiz vai būs baigi lielais 150Mhz tur toč nebūs, bet kautkas līdzīgs Lpt porta ātrummam
ar liela ātruma IO un zemu cenu ir tie PCI Express PHY  XIO1100  ar TI-PIPE MAC Interface :
    * Source-Synchronous TX and RX Ports
    * 125 MHz TX/RX Clocks
    * Selectable 16-Bit SDR or 8-Bit DDR  1 kanālam līd ar to 2 (TX+RX) būs 32 SDR vai 16 DDR ar clk 125 Mhz (es šitam ja kas mēgināju IO izvilkt 2 limeņos toreiz senā pagātnē  ::   reāli jau vaig 4 līmeņus.
īstanībā šitas ta laikam ir tas ko tu tur domāji jo čips ir lēts 11.6$  digikeyā 
ir arī fpga dev.kits šim čipam http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSea ... %20XIO1100
tikai piķo 1440 $ 
bet te jāatcerās ka vaidēs tad pašam drukāt (vai kautkur novilkt) to PCIe softwar layeri, jo šitas ir pliks PHY
Nu tādi čipi arī ir kā sītas GN4121 (Šim ir visi interfeisi gatavi un ar fpga komunicē pa tiešo ar datu magistrāli un viņējo IP)

vienīgi digikeyā nopirkt nevar, un rada ka http://www.nuhorizons.com/ itkā ir GN4124 (4lane PCIe) pa 28.5$ stockā ir

----------


## Epis

A kā būtu ar ATA/IDE piemēram viss ātrāko IDE Ultra DMA 133  (133MB/s)  un kombinējot ar kādu no Lētajām 14-20$ adapter kartēm (ir gan Sata , gan PCIex1 adapter kartes ) 
šis variants ir labs ar to ka 1. nevaig nekādus krutus čipus, pietiek ar pliku Fpga un pataisno vilktiem IO vadiem uz to IDE konektoru ( torgojās tie adapteri kur var uzlikt barošanu 3.3v vai 5v )
un tie adapteri vispār ir visādi piemēram SATA adapteir ir samērā kurti piemēram šādas mazas platītes
+ fpga ata interfeisa IP cori cik skatījos aizņem samērā maz no 600-1100 Logikas + RAM bloks


un iekš fpga varētu iegrūst kādu Compact flash ATA IDE ip kodu, jo cik sarprotu ta tām compact flash kartēm tas interfeis ir identisks ata, un ja gadījumā pa maz jaudas ta piemēt vēl kādu ATA IDE kanālu, jo ir jau express kartes ar 2-3 IDE kontaktiem.

Vispār cik atceros es toreiz ka pētīju šitos visus signālu beigās nonācu arī pie šī ATA IDE varianta, laikam ka gribēju arī PCB taisīt, bet laikam ka pārdomāju, laigan žēl ka tā sanāca, no otras puses ja labi gribētu, varētu jau uzlodēt adapter plati priekš kādas esošas plates lai varētu pieslēgt to IDE vadu fpga, jo IO vadu kā parati fpga ir papillo  :: 
un šeit piemēram ir CF flash demo kods lattice čipiem http://www.latticesemi.com/products/int ... roller.cfm 
bonus šādam variantam ir tāds ka nav nekādi tupi draiveri jākodē, vismaz man tā liekās.

----------


## Epis

Reku šodien iznāca jaunās ciklon IV fpga tur arī ir GX serīja ar PCI-express transciveriem PHY+ hard Ip un pārējais kā parasti, itkā raksta ka būšot baigi lētie tie čipi, nu vairuma cenas jau viņiem būs baigi krūtās: 



> EP4CE6 and the EP4CGX15 (ar pcie-x1 atbalstu), will start as low as $3 and $6 respectively for 250K unit quantities in 2010


 jā nu 6$ par PCIe-x1 čipu ir baigi krutā cena, vienīgi žēl ka digikeyā, un citur tas čips maksās pie 25-30$ (diez vai būs lētāk) 
bet kruta ir tas ka šitā toč būs viss viss lētākā Fpga ar PCIe-x1, jo Xilinx mazākā apjoma spartan6 SLX ir 24K cells  XC6SLX25T kas piķos arī adekvāti salīdzinot ar ciklon IV 15K LE fpga, un tas ciklon IV lētums jau arī ir būs tajā ka tur nav tie advancētie DSP bloki bet gan pliki 18x18 reizinātāji  ::  un vēl jāpiemin ka tam spartan 6 tur bīj hard Ip bloks priekš SDRAM atmiņām kas sācit jāsaka čips ir piebāzts pils ar cietajiem ip blokiem, itkā tas ir labi, bet no otras puses pa visu ir jāmaksā un ja izrādās ka tos nevaig ta nauda aiziet vējā, un tiek pārmaksāts. 
nu gribās redzēt vai būs pēc kāda pus gada kāds lēts PCIe-x1 dev.kits  ::

----------


## Delfins

tie 6$ ir par 250.000... ja lasīt nemāki.
mazākumā labi ja 30$ piķos.

----------


## Epis

Vispār intresanti ja apskatās pagātnē cik maksāja konkrētie modeļi vairumā un mazumā ta sanāk šāda bilde:



> Altera Ships Industry's First 65-nm Low-Cost FPGA
> Pricing is $4.00 for the EP3C5E144C8 for 500Ku.


 šitas EP3C5E144C8 čips digikeyā maksā 12.8$  un tas ir 12.8/4= 3.2X reiz dārgāk nekā vairuma cena, līdz ar to jauni čipi varētu maksāt tieši pēc tādas pašas vairuma/mazuma cenas attiecības un tad sanāk ka:

EP4CE6    $3*3.2x= 9.6$ 
EP4CGX15 $6 * 3.2 = 19.2$   
laikam čips ir lētākajā 148-pin QFN pakā (itkā baigi labi jo var mierīgi 2 līmeņ PCB taisīt, bet priekš PCIe-x1 nezin kā būtu ar 2 līmeņ PCB, (varbūt ka sanāks).
F169 - BGA paka varētu būt labāks variants par to QFn jo arī var 2 līmeņos visu izvilkt un noteikti ka būs drošāk lodēt  :: , jo BGA būs 1mm pitch bet QFN tikai 0.5mm pitck, tākā vieglāk būt ar BGA

NU pa 19$ dabūt PCIe-x1 fpga būtu ekonomiski viss izdevīgākais variants, risinājums PCI express jautājumā kur otrā galā vaig kādu īpašu interfeisu ko nepiedāvā citi PCIe-x1 specializētie čipi. 
nu ko ja viņi piedāvās kādu Totāli lētu PCIe dev.kitu cenā zem 100$ tad es to 100% nopirktu, un iemēginātu Demo PCIexpress kodiņus, vismaz draiverus nevaidzētu činīt, un mocīties ar tiem interfeisiem, jo esam reāli pašam uzkodēt tos PCIexpress draiverus, loģikas ir nereāli, tas pats kas USB, ja nav Demo example kods ejoš uz kā būvēt savu aplikāciju ta tur nekas nesanāk, tā arī ir ar fpga, ja nav gatava ejoša pamat koda (tik sarežītos interfeisos) ta nekas nesanāk, un nav arī ekonomiski izdevīgi kautko tur darīt.
zem 100$ dev.kits pie tādas čipa cenas būtu pavisam reāla lieta, jo ja jau viņi tā tiecās uz to Lētumu tad vaidzētu arī sekot populārākajiem Dev.kitiem kas parasti ir USB STICK tipa par zemām naudiņām (20-30$), vaidzētu viņiem uztaisīt PCI-expres STICK dev.kitu par kādiem 50$ ta toč ciklon IV būs populārakais fpga dev.kits  ::

----------


## Delfins

man tāds jautājums, ko nozīmē "pamēģinat un itestēt paraugu kodiņus"..

IMHO< apakšā jā'but konkrētam uzdevumam - izrēķini to vai šo... palaist kaut ko kas nezin ko dara - nekadas jegas... ja apaksa nav domas kaut ko dabut...
Ja nesaproti, tad rekur piemeri, likt LED-am mirgot (primitivs piemers blinking LED). Ja tu šo neuztaisi - čips metams misenē....

----------


## jeecha

Tak liecies mieraa, tas tak tiiri Epja algoritms:
1) nopeerkam super duper plati;
2) pameegjinam demo kodinjus, pamidzinam ledus;
3) savas nespeejas un nemaakuliibas peec smagi aplauzhamies uz plates norealizeet to deelj ka plate vispaar tika pirkta;
4) visu vainu noveljam uz "stuulbo C++" utml, pa celjam piespamojot forumu;
5) googleejam kaadas veel superduper plates ir nopeerkamas;
6) atgriezhamies uz #1.

----------


## Epis

> Tak liecies mieraa, tas tak tiiri Epja algoritms:
> 1) nopeerkam super duper plati;
> 2) pameegjinam demo kodinjus, pamidzinam ledus;
> 3) savas nespeejas un nemaakuliibas peec smagi aplauzhamies uz plates norealizeet to deelj ka plate vispaar tika pirkta;
> 4) visu vainu noveljam uz "stuulbo C++" utml, pa celjam piespamojot forumu;
> 5) googleejam kaadas veel superduper plates ir nopeerkamas;
> 6) atgriezhamies uz #1.


 ja kas uz sava Fpga es bīju uztaisījis ejošu Step/dir generātoru kas vadīja pašlodēto Soļinieka H tiltu un motors grizās + enkoder dekoders, reāli ietestēts un ejoš kods, tākā tā nav ka neko nēsu uztaisījis ejošu uz fpga, uz msp430 + leto-M Rf dačikiem uztaisīju ejošu zibspūldzes raidītāju kas iet 1 kanālā un reaģē ar ātrumu 1.4Khz, tagat pārtaisu uz CC2500 čipa kautkad drīz būs gatavs, īstanībā es to Leto-M raidītājus 2vus vispirms uztaisīju uz Cortex-M3 kita kur ir 2vi Spi porti, un tad uzrakstīju kodu kas sakonfigurē vienu kā raidītāju otru kā saņēmēju un debagoju kodu, līdz apstiprināju ka raidītājs patiešām raida un saņēmējs saņem, vēlāk pārnesu visu uz msp430, tākā esu savus kitus praksē izmantojis un šo to uztaisījis, uz jaunā Ti Delfino kita gan nekā vēl nav, bet gan jau būs.
un ja būtu zem 100$ ciklon 4 PCIe kits ta kautko jau uzķīlētu.

un PCIe sakarā es neuzdrošinātos taisīt pats savu PCB ja pirmstam nebūtu iemēginājis kādu gatavu PCie plati kodēšanā, gan kodējot plati, gan kompi, lai redzētu vai tur vispār kautkas sanāk un vai tas ir manās iespēju robežās, (pagaidām laikam ka nav), bet tas jau nenozīmē ka nevaru apspriest iespējamos variantus (tehnoloģiskos risinājumus, kā ko varētu darīt, taisīt), un cik skatos ta laikam esu vienīgais kas te kautko zin  :: .

Runājot par PCB taisīšanu ta izskatās ka ar šo ciklon IV čipu QFN pakā būtu reāli uztaisīt Lētu ejošu PCB uz 4 līmeņiem pa lētām naudām expresspcb.com
(98$+shipping ~50$) 3 plates ar izmēru 3.8 x 2.5inch.
tākā paverās Jauna iepriekš nebījusi iespēja pa lēto kautko uztaisīt mazā apjomā, hoby līenī, jo BGA čipus uz tās lētās 4leyer PCB izvilkt nevar jo Via ir 0.026" plata un divi vidējie Leyeri ir Pliki (bezlīniju) GND vai VCC Laukumi, kas PCIe gadījumā dod iespēju uztaisīt RX, TX līnijas ar vaidzīgo Impedence 100omi pēc visiem standartiem. tākā tas ir iespējams tagat , bet agrāk nebīj iespējams (pa lēto), uo nevarēj nopirkt nevienu PCIe čipu kas būtu ne BGA pakā.

----------


## Delfins

lai taisītu  PCIe plati, jabut konkretam uzdevumam.
kamer tev tas nav izdomats, tikmer nav jegas kjerties klat.

nopietna razosana ir savi speci kuri ir atstradajusi tehniku/pieeju.  Hobija limeni var tikai gljukojoso produktu dabut.

----------


## Delfins

Epi, runājiot par izmaksām...  Tagad Intel Atom m/b ar visām periferijām (labu USB/WiFi/SATA/HDAudio un t.t.) piķo zem 100Ls...
Platforma uz kuras var palaist jebkuru OS un pildit pilnigi jebkadas operacijas (velk ari 1080p kontentu). Ta ka nav ko satraukties par perfomanci...

Vnk dazreiz japadoma vai jaiegulda laiks/nauda cakarasenaa, kura velak izradisies nekam noderiga.

----------


## Epis

> Epi, runājiot par izmaksām...  Tagad Intel Atom m/b ar visām periferijām (labu USB/WiFi/SATA/HDAudio un t.t.) piķo zem 100Ls...
> Platforma uz kuras var palaist jebkuru OS un pildit pilnigi jebkadas operacijas (velk ari 1080p kontentu). Ta ka nav ko satraukties par perfomanci...
> 
> Vnk dazreiz japadoma vai jaiegulda laiks/nauda cakarasenaa, kura velak izradisies nekam noderiga.


 Jā jā bet tam Atomam nav normālu motoru kontrolles PWM taimeru +QEI dekoderu vaidzīgajā skaitā un kur vēl runājot par kautko citu priekš reālām dzīves aplikācijām un tas nozīmē ka to visu vaig slēgt klāt pie tā proča, un labi zināms ka USB īstā laika aplikācijās tāīsti neder, līdz ar to vainu PCI, ISA, vai PCIe, ar PCI ir sūdi tādi ka nav 3.3v slotu, tur tas PCI v3.0 tā arī nav aizgājis dzīvē kompju mātesplatēs  ::  , ISA ir pa lēnu, un atliek PCIe. Par USB3 nav ko vispār sapņot tur PCB būs vēl grūtāk uztaisīt.

Reāla štele varētu būt Vortex86DX SoC 800Mhz procis uz PC/104 plates(cenā sakot no 174$), jo tur pats procis ir īstanībā vesela sistēma ar 32 PWM kanaliem, 40 GPio, I2C, SPi, karoči čupa ar normāliem dzīvē pielietojamiem interfeisiem, vai ATomam ir kautkas no tā ?  un tās perifērij plates priekš PC/104 arī nav nekādas baigi lētās 150-200$ un vairumam to plašu virsū stāv kāda CPLD vai fpga  :: .
sakarīga PC/104-plus vai PCI-104 plate ar Atom proci piķoja laikam pie 300$ +-40$ tur protams ka var kautko pieslēgt klāt un ja kas šitām PCI-104 atškirībā no PCI (kompju 5v slotiem) ir 3.3V atbalsts (tur ir opcija vainu 3.3v vai 5v ieslēdzams ar jumperiem, un tas ir rakstīts PCI-104 specifikācijas ka tādam slēdzim jābūt) tākā var uzķilēt super lētu PCI-104 perifērij plati, vai arī ISA plati pa desmitiem latu  ::  . 
ir vēl 3 variants (tas ko es izvēlējos ar kompi + USB + delfino procis un varbūt kāda fpga,cpld(īsti vēl nezin)

----------


## Epis

beef esi kautko jau izdomājis ko kā taisīsi ? vai arī pārdomājis, un labāk pirksi kautko gatavu  ::  

C IV oftopiks:
Runājot par to jauno ciklon IV ta izrādās ka tā nav nekāda jaunā 45nm Tehnoloģiskā processa fpga, kā varētu škist, pēc ciklon serijas nummerācijas kur katrai jaunai processa mikrenei ir lielāks nummus, izrādās ka šis ciklon IV tiks ražots kautkāda jaunā 60nm Low power procesā. Bet C III  bīj 65nm, tākā itkā jau ir bišķi starpība, bet ražos, cik sapratu pēc žurnālos rakstītā, uz tās pašas līnijas un vispār čipa arhitektūra ir vecā (biški šis tas pamainīts, pielikts kā tie Gb trnsciveri) un finālā ciklon IV būs baigi lēts, un laikam jau ka tas lētums vairāk nāk no ražošanas līnijas iekārtu amortizācijas (atpelnīšanās) kad ražonas cena sasniedz tīro izejmatriālu + enerģijas izmaksas līmeni, jo iekārtas sevi jau atpalnījušas, turpretī jaunākiem 45nm processiem tā cena dabīgi būs augstāka jo iekārtas jaunas, un sevi nav atpelnījušas un kā zināms jo krutāks prcess jo dārgākas iekārtas, un vispār čipu izstrādes izmaksas, tākā Altera man liekās ir izdarījusi gudru gājienu, proti tai vietā lai skrietu pēc tehnoloģiskā procesa Krutuma, ir padomājusi par lēto Gb transciveru fpga seriju un energoefektivitātes uzlabošanu parastai fpga serijai, žēl ka viņiem atkal nav SPI flash čipu konfigurācijas atbalsta  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

EPI! Pieslēdzies!  :: 
Esmu daudz ko izdomājis un sapratis, ka iztikšu vien bez PCI expreša šodien. Nu.. neko darīt! BEET tagad arī es esmu sapratis, ka ir pienācis laiks iztaustīt FPGA, tādēļ saki - moška tu jau zini kādu lētu kitu ar FPGA procesoru, kurš rulē ar frekvenci VIRS 200Mhz + atmiņa + lai ir ērti programmēt (ARM + USB) + lai ir vismaz 64 IO pini! Un vel jautājums - cik reāli uz tā FPGA ir normālu kodu izpildīt vai tas ir galīgi neiespējami? Proti - cik sarežģītu un garu programmu es varētu uz FPGA realizēt? CENA ir svarīga!
Beefs

----------


## Epis

Labs starta kits ir šitas  BeMicro FPGA Evaluation Kit—Only $49
 http://www.altera.com/b/nios-bemicro-ev ... n-kit.html
http://www.arrownac.com/offers/altera-c ... n/bemicro/
USB stick tipa ar 
    * Cyclone® III EP3C16F256C8N FPGA
    * 4 MB SRAM  // man liekās ka šitas nav uzlodēts, pašam jāperk un japielodē
    * 16 MHz clock oscillator
    * 3 status LEDs
    * 8 user LEDs
    * 80-pin edge connector




> Esmu daudz ko izdomājis un sapratis, ka iztikšu vien bez PCI expreša šodien


 nu šito frāzi tagat ieteiktu pardomāt jo paris dienas atpakaļ paradijās Ciklon IV dev kits 395$ ar PCIe-x1 

 un GX ciklon IV lētākā mikrene maksā fantastiski lēti (15K lut + 2 Gb kanāli tikai par ~25 $ 168BGA 1mm pitch pakā  ::  

tas nozīmē ka PCIe-x1 var dabūt ar 1nu čipu kas piķo tikai 25$  ::  + tur var iebāzt Free Nios IIe proci un pats galvenais ka tam PCIe interfeisam nevaig nekādus Dargos IP, jo tur ir iekšā tas Hard IP bloks un cik saprotu ar Quartus viņu var sakonfigurēt bez papild maksas tā lai iet, karoči viss ko vaig ir uztaisīt lētu PCIe PCB plati uz kuras uzlodēt to ciklon IV Gx čipu lai dabūtu normālu PCIexpress risinājumu  :: 
un man ir tāda sajūta ka vaidzētu būt iespējamam uz 2līmeņ PCB uztaisīt tādu PCIe-x1 karti, kurai RX TX līniju garums būtu ap 10-15mm (50omi),  proti, tāda garuma ceļiem nevaidzētu radīt tik lielus trokšņus ka signālu vairs nevarētu uztvert.
Man liekās ka esu redzēji kompju perifērij kartes ar PCIe kontaktu kur ir tikai 2 līmeņ PCB plate, protams ka vaig 4 līmeņus bet man intuīcija saka ka ar 2līmeņiem vaidzētu arī pietikt



> moška tu jau zini kādu lētu kitu ar FPGA procesoru, kurš rulē ar frekvenci VIRS 200Mhz + atmiņa


 nu lētajās fpga diez vai atradīsi 32bit proci kas iet tik ātri, bet 8 bit minī pročus man liekās ka varētu atrast kas iet ar tiem 200mhz 



> cik reāli uz tā FPGA ir normālu kodu izpildīt vai tas ir galīgi neiespējami? Proti - cik sarežģītu un garu programmu es varētu uz FPGA realizēt? CENA ir svarīga!


 es nezinu tur jāskatās, ja kāda seriāla koda parveršana logikā  aizņem vairāk logikas nekā vesela 32b proča ielikšana fpga + izpildes ātrumā nav būtiska paātrinājuma tad labāk laikam likt to kodu veikt Procesoram, bet ja kodā ir kādi koda gabali, kas aizņem daudz  CPU ciklu, tad priekš to izpildes varētu uztaisīt Hardware acellerātoru, kas ar to lietu tiks ātrāk galā, karoči tur jāskatās, bet visu grūst logikā nav īsti liela jēga, piemēram hardware acelerātors varētu būt FPU matemātiskās operacijas ar kurām paratais ARM procis neko ātri galā netiktu, bez FPU hardware acelerātora. vai kādas kvadrātsaknes vilkšanas, SIN,Cos, utt operacijas  + jaatcerās ka vairums Fpga gatavo IP kodu ir pa maksu, līdz ar to moš lētāk ir ielikt iekš fpga 2-3 maza izmēra MCU pročus kas palielinās to procesējošo jaudu nekā tērēt laiku sarežgita hardware accelerātora IP izveidei (ja naudas nav pa ko nopirkt gatavu). 
es pats uz fpga esu kodējis tādas vienkāršas lietas, taimerus, counterus, Qe dekoderi, un vienkāršas matemātiskas operācijas, proti nekādus FPU IP nesu uz fpga kodējis.
piemēram PCIe-X1 IP es uzkodēt nevarētu, priekš tiem TI PCIe_PHY čipiem XIO2000 ar to viņu Pipe interfeisu, bet gatavu IP bloku iemest dizainā un sakonfigurēt varētu , kā ciklon IV gadijumā atliek sekot Manuālajam un viss ies  ::  
karoči esu sapratis ka nav jēga tur mocīties ar augstas sarežgītibas logikas kodiem (piemeram processoru pats neuzkodēsi), proti ja nevar paņemt gatavu IP ta labāk nečakarēties un meklēt citu risinājumu.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

EPi, man vajag, lai FPGA velk vismaz uz 160MHz, jo ieejā paralēli nāks iekšā dati ar šitādu frekvenci!
Un cik lasiju internetā, tad Alterai esot maksas izstrādes vide, kāmēr Xylinx pa velti.
Kā tur ir?
Cik, apmēram, luti aiziet uz 32-bit saskaitīšanas operāciju?
Beefs

----------


## Epis

> Un cik lasiju internetā, tad Alterai esot maksas izstrādes vide, kāmēr Xylinx pa velti.
> Kā tur ir?


 Alterai tāpat kā Xilinx ir gan maksas, gan Free versijas šeit Free Quartus Web edition softa lapas links spied pogu kačāt un tad instalē: 
http://www.altera.com/products/software ... index.html
atsķirības starp maksas un pa velti var apstīties salīdzinājuma tabulā tur tās atrodās, 
reku lapa uz Nios IIe ekonomisko proci kas ir pa velti http://www.altera.com/products/ip/proce ... -core.html
reku vel ir wiki lapa http://www.nioswiki.com/

pēc nios II Nios II Performance Benchmarks pdf http://www.altera.com/literature/ds/ds_nios2_perf.pdf
ciklons III velk uz 150Mhz ciklons IV 175Mhz un stratix III,IV uz 340Mhz 




> Cik, apmēram, luti aiziet uz 32-bit saskaitīšanas operāciju?


 parasti 32 Luti  :: 



> EPi, man vajag, lai FPGA velk vismaz uz 160MHz, jo ieejā paralēli nāks iekšā dati ar šitādu frekvenci!


 domāju ka 160mhz pavilks bez problēmām.

----------


## Vikings

Darbības frekvenci nosaka paša FPGA elementu iekšējās aiztures. Jāsāk ar to, ka uztaisa kaut aptuvenu softu kāds viņš būs un simulātorā skatās vai uz izvēlētā čipa tas iet kā nākas. Ja nē - jāņem ātrāks vai jālabo softs.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tieši par to ir jautājums!  :: 
Es arī jau arī pats aizdomājos līdz tam - nafig man pirkt fpga boardu, ja varu sākt skatīties/simulēt bet boarda un pēc tam jau piemeklēt vajadzīgo risinājumu.
Nokačāju to quartus 2 web edition (lai ko nozīmētu web) un jāsaka godīgi - neko nesapratu (nu -atradu blokshēmas, kur varēja bīdīt kopā elementus).
Tādēļ jautājums - ar ko man būtu jāsāk, lai varētu kaut ko uzveidot ar blokshēmām + palaist simulatorā?
Ko es vēlētos ir 
1) standarta bloki kā quartusā un iespēja tos savienot (loģika līdz pat sumatori u.t.t.)
2) redzēt, kā tie bloki izkatās kā savienoti fpga tie LUP elementi ar geitiem un rediģēt arī šādā veidā (elements = lup tabula un tās var savienot vizuāli)
3) principā tas arī viss, ko sākumā vēlos!  ::  ir kāda pamācība, linki, tutoriāļi?

edit: bišku neizprotu - kādēļ pat altera spiež uz to, ka iekš fpga ir jāliek kaut kāds procesors ? Kur ideja? Ja cilvēks gribētu procesuru (nuclesu 2?), tad tādu arī nopirktu? 
Beefs

----------


## Epis

apsties šito manu pamācibu ko ieliku "Parastās Loģiku shēmu izveide, simulācija bez kodēšanas  ::  " 27 Aprīlis 2007, 13:08  tieši domāta priekš tevis lai ar blokshēmām varētu kautkādu shēmu uztaisīt un nosimulēt viewtopic.php?f=12&t=1296 
bet priekš plašākas pamācibas skaties Quartus softā pašā ir ieinstalēts interaktīvais TUtorials ar Example piemēriem kas izved cauri visiem processiem, ļoti viegli saprast kas ko kur, es ka sāku caur tam tutorialam izgāju paris dienās un man bīj skaidrs ka ar blokiem taisīt shēmas un simulēt, tas ir viss vienkāršakais limenis, advancētais ir taisīt logiku ar kodiem verlog,vhdl,(systemC,C darga gala compileriem) un simulēt ar kodu testbench 



> edit: bišku neizprotu - kādēļ pat altera spiež uz to, ka iekš fpga ir jāliek kaut kāds procesors ? Kur ideja? Ja cilvēks gribētu procesuru (nuclesu 2?), tad tādu arī nopirktu?


 nu tur nav tikai processors bet gan vesela ekosistēma, proti alterai ir Avalon Data Buss interfeis sistēma ar ko var saslēgt perifērijas (gatavos IP) vienu ar otru caur Speciālo SOPC interfeis softu kurā arī atrodās kā IP komponente Nios II procis un pats procis īstanībā aizņem ļoti maz vietas (ekonomiskais variants kādus 700Lut) un galvenā proča misija ir būt Kontrollierim, kordinātoram kas tos datus bīda no periferijas uz periferiju, karoči tā vienkārši ir ertāk nekā taisīt kādu speciālu Kontrollieri kas tos datus pa tām magistrālēm sūtīs. 
karoči Xilinxam (microblaze,picoblaze), Lattice(latticeMicro32,LatticeMico ::  un Actel(ARM cortex proči) visiem ir šādas sitēmas un tas ir erti,ātri ja izmanto gatavos IP, un ja taisi pats savu IP ta arī izdevīgi jo nav jālauza galva par to kā saslēgsi dažādus IP vienu ar otru, a tā uztaisi savam IP alteras gadujumā Avalon data buss complient Master,Slave interfeisu,talak uztaisi SOPC builderī sava IP komponenti un met viņu kopējā Fpga sistēmā un kontrollē ar procesoru, vai kādu citu komponenti, karoči šadi ir vieglāk būvēt sistēmu. 
karoči vari pats pamegināt tās sistēmas uztaisīt ar Quartus 9 SOPC builderi redzēsi ka tas ir baigi viegli. 

un protams ka pastāv arī variants ka kādam ir kāds devais jāražo kur originālo proci vairs neviens nerežo, tad pastāv iespēja to proča arhitektūru iemest fpga, ielādēt vecos kodus, tadejādi dabūjot tieši tādas pašas funkcionalitātes čipu (vienīgi anologā daļa jāpieliek atsevišķi bet proča kods protams no tā nemainītos) ir firmas kas piedāvā tos veco proču IP pa maksu.

----------


## Vikings

Vienkārši tāpēc, ka ievietojot procesoru iekš FPGA tas nav jāliek ārējais. Pie tam plates projektēšana novienkāršojas. Dažādas ļoti ātras datu pārraides/uzglabāšanas operācijas, protams, labāk veidot uz FPGA, bet, piemēram, datu apstrādi ar sarežģītiem nosacījumiem darīt ar procesoru. Dzīvs piemērs - ir viens konkrēts Motorolas radiolinku modelis kurš pirms gadiem 5 sastāvēja no FPGA, CPLD, proča, RAMa, fleša, ethernet mikrenes un radio daļas, šobrīd pēc dažām mutācijām ir atmetis proci un CPLD, bet ticis pie stipri jaudīgāka FPGA.

----------


## Epis

jā un nākotnē fpga savu nišu toč paplašinās strauji ja kādai no jaunajām Fpga kompānijām izdosies tos savus produktus izlaist un nenobankrotēt, 
Tier Logic, un Tabula, tipa abas firmas nesen nāca klajā ar saviem revolucionālajiem itkā "3D fpga" produktiem kas to logikas blīvumu palielina vairāk kā 2-2.5x kas  cenā varētu būt uz +-pusi letākas nekā parastās fpga. 
man jau liekās ka tās jaunās divas jaunās firmas pārāk augstu tēmē ar tiem saviem produktiem, piemēram tabulai fpga tulpumi no 0.22Mega LUT līdz 0.6Mlut
Tiera logic laikam arī būs kas līdzīgs tilpumos kā tai tabulai, karoči būtu ņemuši piemēru no SiliconBlue kas sāk ar maza tilpuma Lētā gala fpga, un rezultātā bizness iet  :: , a šitādiem kas baigi augstu tēmē parasti ir Aplauziens, jo ne viņiem ir attiecīgā līmeņa izstrādes vides, + IP klāsts,biblotekas nifiga vel nav izstrādātas, nemaz nerunājot par Ip pročiem, dev.kitiem utt.. karoči līdz Altera un Xilinx,latice,actel limenim tur vēl kādi pāris gadi jāaug..

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ma$#% arrow..  ::  
Tas beMicro brīnums - cena it kā 49$, bet šipings uz LV 47$ + 10$ handling fee + laikam vēl kaut kas! :/
Laikam jau nav cita vieta, kur šito var iegādāties.. Negribi piemesties?
Beefs

----------


## JDat

0xDEAD BEEF tas apraats tieshaam tev ir vajadziigs, bai arii tu vienkaarshi velc EPI uz zoba?Ja pirmais, tad tieshmaam ar impleminaaciju kaut kas nav taa kaa vajag, jo piemeeram: ja tev vajadzees spiegot nevis Desktop bet gan Laptop datoru? Ja otrais, tad visu cienju: atslaabstam un varam turpinaat smieties...

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Par ko smieties, ja tas būtu laptop dators? Arī laptop datoriem ir DVI/HDMI porti.
Jā - tas varētu būt laptop dators tik pat labi. FPGA vajadzīgs, lai tiktu galā ar lielo datu plūsmu (līdz 350MB/s).
Beefs

----------


## JDat

Atkaapsimies no FPGA teemas nedaudz.
Kaa tu laptopam piesleegsi klaat otru monitoru, taa lai lietotaajs nepamana.

Ja tev tas vajadziigs darbaa ciinjai ar nepaklausiigies darbiniekiem. Tad ir arii administratiivas metodes: Uznjeemuma vadiiba izdod riikojumu (ar IT departamenta rekomendaaciju), ka katraa darbstacijaa jaabuut uzinstaleetai programmai prieksh remote skatiishanaas, kuru nedriikst chakareet. Un IT departaments driikst jeb kuraa laikaa skatiities ko darbinieks dara. neiedziljinaashos, bet apmeeram taada ideja.

Ja tev tas agregaats vajadziigs citiem meerkjiem, tad pastaasti siikaak.
Interesanti tachu, nafig taadu vajag. Pie tam kaugstaa kvalitaatee. Es nopirktu VGA scaleri/downconverotu un njemtu video signaalu skatiishanai. Vai arii peec tam to video signaalu ciparizeetu uz IP. Kaut kaa taa atkariibaa no bucheta. Jo daargaki verkji, jo elegantaak un nesaapiigaak sanaaktu konvertaacija no VGA uz to ko vajag (MPEG4 vai uz ko citu).

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Think out of the box!  :: 
Man nevajag paslēpt no lietotāja savu uzparikti, jo lietotājs esmu es! Man to vajag paslēpt no programmām, kuras tiek palaistas uz TĀ datora!  ::  Ja tev nāk prātā labāks veids, kā iegūt kvalitatīvu screen capture, tā, lai programmas, kas griežas uz datora (windows XP, VISTA, 7) par to NEKĀDI nespētu nojaust - sper vaļā! Virtual machine neder, jo viegli nodetektēt VM esamību!
Beefs

----------


## JDat

0xDEAD BEEF

kapeec jaasleepj capture no programmam? Kapeec vajag superkvalitaati?
Teoreetiski var programmam likt domaat ka nenotiek capture, taiksim viirusi nu ne kaadi nezinaas ka tevis pashrakstiitaa programma capturee ekraanu.

Vienu briidi bija slima doma paspeeleeties ar http://www.newtek.com video tosteri, konkreeti: tur ir taada lietinja, kaa iVGA kliens. Uzliec uz sava laptopa iVGA un vinjsh kapturee ekraanu un suuta uz video kompi (video toaster). gribeeju iVGA uz linux, tapeec saaku chakareet bobi (iVGA protokolu). izraadaas ka nekmpreseeta protokola bildi varu redzeet, bet tad vajag 1 GGB ethernet, jo 800x600 vajdzeej ~270 mbit. vabuut tomeer softiski var parakties nevis dzelziski.
dzelziski atkariigs no kvalitaates...

Galu galaa, vai tad tik slikti ka ar VLC playeri striimo desktopa bildi projaam?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Es atkārtoju - uz datora darbojošās programmas nedrīkst zināt, ka notiek šāda "strīmošana". Piemēram - es esmu nokačājis super for your eyes only programmu, kura izvada uz ekrāna super slepenu informāciju, bet, pirms notiek izvade, pārbauda, vai nav palaista kāda ekrāna strīmošanas programma, pārbaudot visus palaistos tāskus, instalējot kernel draiveri un vel izdarot visu pārējo, kas ir šīs programmas spēkos, darbojoties zem Windows ar Admin tiesībām.
Beefs
Edit: tu domā, ka es esmu muļķis?

----------


## JDat

sorry par muljki, negribeeju tevi apvainot. Vienkaarshi meeginu izspiest visu iespeejamo no esoshiem resursiem. un kapeec te neder vga scaleris? Un kapeec vispaar jaanospiego superslepena informaacija. Vienkaarshi briizhiem tas viss izklausaas peec kaut kaada misticisma.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Kāpēc jāizspiego? Piemēram - automātisks pokera spēlētājs/bots kādam pokera klientam. Tas ir tikai piemērs!
Kāpēc neizmantoju vga skaleri? Esmu mēģinājis. Kvalitāte pārāk zema un arī aizture parādijās. Kas vainas VGA? VGA ir gandrīz super, tomēr tad ir jātaisa krāsu korekcija + patiesībā VGA kabelī parādas visādi ļoti interesanti gļuki, kurus tā ar aci grūti pamanīt. Nerunāsim par troksni +-(1 - 2 no 256), bet parasti nākamais pikselis satur mazu daļu no iepriekšējā pikseļa informācijas (uzzīmē 1 pixeli platu režģi ar 1 pikseļa atstarpi un izmēģini mainīt režģa krāsu - redzēsi, par ko es runāju).
Risinājums ir ātrs DVI capture. FPGA man palīdzēs, jo ir ātra ieeja. Un ja paveiksies, tad uz FPGA izdosies arī norealizēt visu pārējo aprēķināšanu un tad jau pat nebūs dators nepieciešams!
Beefs

----------


## JDat

nu pienjmsim, ka softisi kevar. kaptureesim dzelziski. digital DVi to SDI converter? taalaak video magii iekshaa. labi labi, tas viss ir no Pro video aparatuuras...
varbuut var fiziku apchakareet un kompii kuru kapturee var uzlikt 800x600 izshkitspeeju. pie tam ar labu VGA downconverter var katureet tikai dalju no ekraana nevis visu ekraanu. 800x600 man izdevies vislabaak dabuut uz maajas televizora pa kompoziito video. lielaakas izshkirtspeejas tieshaam der tikai filmas skatiities.

un gala jautaajums: ko tu panaaksi, kad ierakstiisi, to ko gribeeji? kaada jeega peec tam? veiksi analiizi? un taalaak? apchakareesi pokera BOTu?
ieksh zhurnaala xakep.ru bija raksts kaa injiceet savu ljauno kodu kaut kaadaa tur pokera web programmaa un uztaisiit savu botu. varbuut to superslepeno programmu var palaust un apchakareet. bet tas jau krievu hakeru stilaa, kas salauzh da jeb ko un da jeb kur.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Es netaisos ieraksīt, bet apstrādat real-time! Vēl viens piemērs - Counter Strike - ar kvadrātinu apvilkt visus pretiniekus, bet risinājums šāds - hardwarisks!
atkārtošu - think out of the box!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## JDat

es gan gribeetu pietureeties pie thing simply. labi nechakareeshu bobi. dari kaa pats zini, pietiekoshi liels onkulis esi.

PS: tik un taa liidz galam nevaru iebraukt fishkaa, bet labi vien ir ka nevu. nevajag galvu paarbaast ar man nevajadziigaam lietaam.

----------


## Epis

nu ja gribi DVI vai  HDMI signālus ķert ta tas BeMicro kits tev nederēs, jo DVI, un HDMI kontaktiem ir LVDS diferenciālie signāli kas uz tās beMicro plates nav pienācīgi pēc specifikācijas  100 omu impedence 


un otrs domāju ka vaidzēs arī krietni lielāku un arī ātrāku RAM atmiņu, nu kādi 256Mb SDRAM DDRI  un uz augšu toč derētu, 
karoči pameklē Netā kādu no lētās serijas dev kitiem ar high-speed mezzanine connector (tajā ir LVDS signālu pāri dafiga) 
nu piemēram Cyclone III FPGA Starter Kit 199$ DK-START-3C25N 
nu tur ir virs 20 LVDS IO pāri tajā HSMC kontaktā + 256 Mb of DDR SDRAM un vēl viskautkas, karoči ar tādu komplektu var mierīgi hakot DVI;HDMI signālus


karoči atrast ko lētāku ar LVDS signāliem ir pagrūti.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Epi - es ņemšu deserializeri un serializeri to TI, kuri māk ņemt DVI signālu un pārvērst par paralēlo signālu 24bit vai 48bit (max 160MHz). To tam bemicro it kā vajadzētu pavilkt (cik sapratu, tad viņam maksimālais ātrums laikam ir 560MHz, kas laikam nozīmē, ka pie 160MHz frekvences viens ceļš var saturēt 3 elementus pēc kārtas?).
Bija vel otra doma, ka varētu DVI laist iekšā tajā ciklonā ar to trareceiveri, bet tam ir tikai 2vi transreceiveri, bet DVI vajag 3 (R, G, B). To domu atmetu.
Kas ir ar atmiņu? It kā tajā cyclone 2 arī iekšā ir 100kbit atmiņa. Un cik tad ātrs ir tas SDRAM?
Un atbildi uz jautājumu - kur tu dabūsi to pci-e ciklonu? digikey ir out of stock.
Beefs

----------


## Epis

> Un atbildi uz jautājumu - kur tu dabūsi to pci-e ciklonu? digikey ir out of stock.


 tur digiekyā ir tāda "Slepenā Poga"  Enter Quantity Request, kuru nospiežot var apstīties kad detaļa būs piejama Stockā un varēs izkuģot, un ciklonam IV 148QFN pakā stocks būs: 
Ship Date Estimate
(mm/dd/yyyy)	5/21/2010
bet 169FBGA čips Stockā būs tikai  7/29/2010 
un arī jaunais Ciklon IV dev.kits stockā viņiem būs tikai ap maiju, tagat var taisīt Preorder pasūtijumus un staties rindā, domāju ka ciklon mikrenes tā uzreiz neizķers kā Dev.kitus un tie stockā būs pēc tā Ship Date datuma un vares iepirkt. 



> Kas ir ar atmiņu? It kā tajā cyclone 2 arī iekšā ir 100kbit atmiņa. Un cik tad ātrs ir tas SDRAM?


 nu es tā reķinu ka lai saglabātu Ramā vienu  1920×1080  screenshotu vaig 1920×1080*3= 6.2208MB RAM un tik daudz Ciklonā iekšā nav !!  cikon III ir no 414Kbitiem - 3Mbitiem
EP4CGX15 ir 540Kbiti, karoči jebkurā gadījumā RAMA nepietiek pirekš 1 kadra. 
iekšejā rama ātrums ir laikam ap 350Mhz read,write 

nu jā ja izmanto TI LVDS to parallel convertieri ta laikam pietiek ar BEMicro Kitu, vai kādu citu Lēto Fpga kitu
kā piemēram Altera DE0 Board 119$  Digi-Key Part Number	P0037-ND   

īstanībā ta labāk ņem to Dev.kitu tur vairāk visādu navarotu, varēsi labāk debagot un macīties kodēt nekā uz tā BeMicro kita

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Man arī svarīgi, lai nav jāmaksā par tādām lietām kā Quartus2 vai Niosil 2 kori.
BEefs

----------


## Epis

> Man arī svarīgi, lai nav jāmaksā par tādām lietām kā Quartus2 vai Niosil 2 kori.
> BEefs


 quartus9.1 Web edition ir bez maksas.
Par NIOS II ir tā ka bez maksas ir tikai švakākais Nios IIe cores.
SOPC perifērijas kas ir bez maksas ir standart parastās, kā PIO,Timer,SPI,UART,SRAM, arī Compact Flash IP (priekš paralēlās flash čipiem (šodien apstījos) un vel visadas, karoči skaties pats kas no tā saraksta compilējās bez Tiem lizenzes laika limitiem un kas necompilējās.
pie visādiem Ip var arī tikt klāt caur nios Wiki lapu, un alteras forumu. 

Sūdīgi vienīgais ir tas ka tam NiosIIe procim tas performance ir baigi švakais 1 instrukcija 6clk.
Mmaksas versijām ir 4 vai 5  stage pipline un tur ir 1instrukcija 1clk un viss ātrākajam coram  virs 1

Parasti Dev.kitiem visi perifērij IP jau ir uzrakstīt un sample kods piejams, ko var pa taisno pieprogrammēt  config flash atmiņā, un ja tā ir Nios II siste'ma ta tai procim var rakstīt softu iekacāt flaskā un viss ies bez nekādām licenzēm un maksām, bet ja megināsi sistēmu parcompilēt un tajā būs kāda maksas IP ta generēsies Free time limited Evaluation programējamais fails, kas iet tik ilgi kamēr Kits pie kompja un ejošas Quartus progas strādās, tiko izej no Quartusa tā nekas vairs neiet.
karoči vari tač pats patrenēties uz kvartus softa tās siste'mas paģenerēt un uz Nios II IDE kādu hello world kodu palaist simulātor režimā bez reāla hardware, es pašā sakumā kamēr nebīj kita tieši tā arī mācījos.

----------


## Epis

0xDEAD BEEF  esi kādu fpga plati jau nopircis ? 

gribēju teikt ka tas nios IIe cors ir baigais bremze, ar to nekur tālu tikt nevar, līdz ar to ja pērc Alteras čipu un gribi izmantot nios II proci ta būs par IP jamaksā kautkur ap 500$ gāja proča licenze, vai arī licenzi var dabūt pērkot Dev.kitu kas iet kombinācijā, šai ziņā Xilinxa microblaze proča licenze+Kits  pie ~600$ karoči pie normāla proča lai tiktu jātērē kritna nauda, Līdz ar to ja gribi proci pa velti ta jāizmanto Lattice Micro32 proci kas ir par brīvu, un ir dzirdēts ka kāds to proča Verlog kodu pārportē uz citu firmu FPGA, bet reāli jau jāizmanto lattice čipi, tākā ja gribi normālu ejošu proci pa vleti ta jāpērk kāds lattice dev.kits, vel variants ir Actel fusion jaunais SmartFusion čips kur ir cortex-M3 procis+ Analogā daļa+Fpga. 

Nios IIe neder jo ISR rutīna no sākuma līdz beigām izpildās šausmīg lētni ap ~1082clk  tas ir stipri pa lēnu priekš jebkādas REal-time sistēmas.

karoči ja grib pa lēto fpga+proci ta ņem kādu leto Lattice kitu 150-230$ ja kas tikt pie Uzlodēta Fpga čipa viss letāk var nopērkot ARM9 +5K xp2,  SBC Plates no 130$ http://www.embeddedarm.com

man pašam baigi patīk šitā plate TS-7350 http://www.embeddedarm.com/products/boa ... t=TS-7350# 
vienīgi es nemāku tos linuxīgos SBC codēt.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Kas ir Nios IIe?
Kas ir ISR?
Hacki vai čīti nav?  :: 
es tomēr ņemšu to bemicro. Salīdzinoši lēts un arī tas, ka es neko par FPGA nejēdzu, tādēļ sākumā labāk močīt uz sistēmas, kur ir laba dokumentācija, piemēri, u.t.t.
Beefs

----------


## Epis

> Kas ir Nios IIe?
> Kas ir ISR?
> Hacki vai čīti nav? 
> es tomēr ņemšu to bemicro. Salīdzinoši lēts un arī tas, ka es neko par FPGA nejēdzu, tādēļ sākumā labāk močīt uz sistēmas, kur ir laba dokumentācija, piemēri, u.t.t.
> Beefs


 ISR ir Interrupt Service routine, latviski partraukuma vektora cikls (kautkā tā). 
nios II procesors ir Konfigurējams (mainām) un nāk 3 pamat konfigurācijās:
nios IIe - vis šavkākais un arī logikas apjomā viss mazākais, karoči "Lēns sūds, bet arī Lēts, jo ir FREE"
nios IIs - normāls Procis vis kā nākās, bet licenze makā 500$, var pa brīvu var ietestēt (ies 1-2h)
nios IIf - super Procis, ar lielāku performance nekā "s" + ir instruction Cash,data Cash, Vector Interupt Controller, custom instructions, karoči pilns kompleks ar fičām kas ir modernam procis, un protams ir pa maksu.

ja kas Xilinc Microblaze (maksas) procim kā bonus proča licenzei nāk klāt arī FPU hardware acelerātors itkā aizņem šausmīgi maz vietas, tipa ir ieientegrēts pašā proča ALU, nu Nios II atkal to FPU var piekabināt klāt kā papild instrukciju, bet tā aizņem atsevišķi logikas vietu (nav tik integrēta kā xilinx proča versija). 
nu tā ceram ka ir skaidrība par fpga krutajiem konfigurējamajiem pročiem.

----------


## JDat

Epi, a ko tu saki par LEON proci? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LEON
Itka tas procis lido orbītā...

----------


## Epis

> Epi, a ko tu saki par LEON proci? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LEON
> Itka tas procis lido orbītā...


 ja dzīvo "Akmens Laikmeta kodēšanas Vidēs   ::  " ta vari iazmantot Leon proci iekš fpga.

no plika proča open sorce VHDL failiem jēgas nav nekādas, vismaz ne priekš parastā hobby, iesācēj skatu punkta, jo ej un palaid tādu VHDL koda palagu un uztaisi tur kādu perifēriju ko pēctam manuāli saslēgt kodos utt, karoči ar to gribu teikt ka nav jēga skatīties uz Pročiem kuri itkā ir Free, bet kuriem nav Sistēm būves, konvigurēšanas GUI.
 GUI kvalitāteijābūt līdzīgi Alteras SOPC builder, Lattice MSB, xilinxam arī savs, Actel arī ir savs cortex-m3 sistēm builders, karoči jēga no fpga proča ir tad ja tev ir sistēmbūves interfeis, kas ļauj sakabināt vaidzīgās perifērijas un uzsintezēt proča sistēmu un visus perifērij C koda draiverus, un sistēmas kopējo Heder failu ar perifērij adresēm, un aprakstu, ja tā nav tad tas ir Akmens Laikmeta variants. 

+ roku kodētajiem kodiem ticamības moments ir daudz zemāks nekā auto generētiem, tas dēļ tā ka cilvēks vienmēr kļūdas, un ta ej un ķemē ārā visas kļūdas, ar tādām lietām var nodarboties lielas corporācijas kas veido savus pročus, sistēmas kā ARM, intel,AMD utt.. un pat viņi izmanto automatizētus sistēm būves instrumentus,

----------


## JDat

Kāpēc akmens laikmets? Tas akmens laikmets nodrošinās lai tu mežā ar savu GPS (patiesībā) neapmaldies. Nevaru spriest cik efektīvi tādu izmantot DIY variantiem. Varbūt uztaisīt savu proci?
Atceros ka 6-8 klasē zīmēju proču iekšējās shēmas rūtiņu kladē lai saprastu kā darbojas procis un attiecīgi kompis utt. Kaut kas uz papīra jau sanāca...   ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Epi - ka darbojas tas paris reizes? Tobish- es varu izmeginat to Nios IIs procesoru, bet nevaru ierakstit? Vins tur emulacija darbojas vai ka??
Beefs

----------


## Epis

> Epi - ka darbojas tas paris reizes? Tobish- es varu izmeginat to Nios IIs procesoru, bet nevaru ierakstit? Vins tur emulacija darbojas vai ka??
> Beefs


 tieši tā quartus softs neļauj,negenerē flashā programmējamo .pof failu un citurs Flash programmējamo formāt failu ja esi izmantojis dizainā Evaluation IP (maksas IP par ko nēsi samaksājis) un lai kāds nemeginātu izdomāt kādu apkārt ceļu un caur JTag lādēt fpga configurāciju ar perkamo IP evaluation versijām ta Quartus uzgenerētajā .sof failā pieliek klāt fiču ka tie Evaluation IP iet tikai tik ilgi kamēr esi pieslēdzies pie JTAG un uz kompja iet Quartus programma ar to dizainu, ja iziesi ārā no Quartusa nekas vairs neies, protams tas ir pilnīgi pietiekami lai izmēginātu, ietestētu to Kurto Nios IIf proci (es ietestēju un iet baigi labi), bet pa tas kas ir pa velti nios IIe ir šausmīgi lēns procis. 

Lūk tā par visu ir jāpiķo, LatticeMicro32 (LM32) procis ir Totāli brīvs un viņu Verlog Hdl kodu vari arī sintezēt uz citu Fpga čipu, bet tur ir viltība, tai kodā tiek izmantotas lattice čipu hard logikas bloki kā (DSP bloki,RAM bloki,PLL vardsakot ja sistezēsi uz citu firmu čipiem ta vaidzēs ručnuju likt to firmu fpga blokus lattice bloku vietā, un protams ka Lattice variantā tā proča verlog koda iekšējie bloki mainās atkarībā no izmantotās fpga, proti pamainot fpga verlog koda arī izmainīsies, vot tādēļ tas itkā Free procis ir prakstiski piesiets pie savas izstrādes vides, un tā izstrādes vide citu firmu fpga čipus neatbalsta līdz ar to nav jēgas mocītes un megināt to LM32 proci grūst citā fpga, jo tas būs dargāk (ja rekina pārtaisīšanas Laiku naudā) nekā nopirkt tās citas firmas proča licenzi. 



> Kāpēc akmens laikmets? Tas akmens laikmets nodrošinās lai tu mežā ar savu GPS (patiesībā) neapmaldies. Nevaru spriest cik efektīvi tādu izmantot DIY variantiem. Varbūt uztaisīt savu proci?
> Atceros ka 6-8 klasē zīmēju proču iekšējās shēmas rūtiņu kladē lai saprastu kā darbojas procis un attiecīgi kompis utt. Kaut kas uz papīra jau sanāca...


 lasi uzmanīgāk procis pats pa sevīm nav akmens laikmeta veidojums bet veids kādā vaidzēs to proča kodu ķīlēt lai uztaisītu sev vadizīgo sistēmu bez modernām programmām kā SOPC builder ir akmens laikmeta piegājiens, vispār ja gribētu ar to proci darboties ta 1. vaidzētu viņa datu magistrāles modificēt uz tādu standartu kādu atbalsta kāda no SOPC builder tipa progām (alterai tas ir Avalon data buss, Lattice : Wishbone data buss (open sorce standarts), actel AHB, xilinxam tur kautkāds savejais, karoči ja procim piemēram uzliek Alteras Avalon uztaisa viņu kā Avalon SOPC komponenti ( līdzīgi kā ir Nios II kodols) tad var ar to proci strādāt un veidot sistēmu, bet tā modificēšana pielāgošana būs baigi grūta.
+ tas LEON procis nav domāts priekš Fpga, līdz ar to viņš viņa iekšas nav optimizētas priekš attiecīgas fpga arhitektūras un var izrādītes ka vēlētā performance vietā Čiks vien sanāks, proti, sanāks lēns procis, kas norīs ievērojamu logikas apjomu, tādēļ fpga proči kā nios II,microblaze Latticemicro32 ir pārāki pār standart pročiem jo ir pieslīpēti konkrētiem Fpga čipiem (katrai firmai savi) un piemēram Actel itkā izmanto Cotrtex-M0 , M3 prčus bet tie proči ir tikai līdzīgi orginālam, reāli iekšējā logika ir no 0 pārtaisīta priekš viņu čipiem un pieoptimizēta, protams ārēji (kodu, ciklu ziņā darbojas tāpat kā orgināli, bet iekšas ir citas, un tākā cortex proču arhitektūra nav sākotnēji taisīta ar dompu par fgpa tad pat actel modificētie proči iet krietni lēnāk nekā speciāli Fpga proči.

----------


## JDat

Paldies Epi! Kļuva skaidrāks. Tātad OpenSPARC apmēram tā pati situācija. A pašam uzrakstīt proci specifiski savām vajadzībām? Man jau to nevajag. Vienkārši interesanti. Vispār laikam jātaisa atsevišķs topiks, ja pa to diskutēsim.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

EPI- tatad- reali tas evaluation nios 2f atrodas uz fpga, bet tur kaut kads nezin kads prikols notiek caur jdat interfeisu?
Beefs

----------


## Epis

> EPI- tatad- reali tas evaluation nios 2f atrodas uz fpga, bet tur kaut kads nezin kads prikols notiek caur jdat interfeisu?
> Beefs


 Tieši tā pie sintizēšanas tiek pielikts papildus blokēšanas kods kas caur JTAG komunicē ar Alteras softu (tas ir visiem Evaluation IP, un lai noņemtu to evalutaion bloķētāju ir jāpērk, tādēļ tas nav FREE.
-----
vispār 8 bit procesori baigi labi iet uz fpga čipiem, vismaz tie kas ir speciāli taisīti kā xilinx Picoblaze, latticeMicro8, CoreABC, parasti šie sīkie 200-400LUT proči skrien arī ātrāk nekā lielie 32bit proči, vispār man laikam vaidzētu padomāt pašam par savu Quad enkoder perifēriju, domāju ka ja izmanotu šādu mazo 8bit MCU varētu pat ietaupīt logiku apkalpojot vairākus enkoderus + lādejot PWM registoros info, proti var to visu ar logiku taisīt, bet īstanībā uz tāda maza proča ASMā uzkodēt kādu perifēriju būtu vieglāk, un šitos micro pročus var bāzt visur un cik gribi, būs japapēta latticemicro8 . ja kas vairums šo 8bit speciālo fpga proču ir pa VELTI (free), īstanībā tas ir labs variants priekš tiem kas nemāk kodēt logiku, bet grib izmantot fpga paralēlismu, ta šis ir labs problēmas risinājums.
vienīgam kam nav sava fpga free proča ir Alterai, nez kādēļ šie nav uztaisījuši savējo. 
pa naudu var nopirkt gandrīz visu populārāko proču arhitektūras (8bit,16) vecā tipa proču IP no 3šām firmām. Parasti to izmanto gadījumos ja proci vairs neviens nerežo, tad var reanimēt un esošos kodus izmantot kādā veca produkta ražošanas turpināšanā.

ja kas latticeMicro32 dabūjis 2005 gadā labākās inovācijas IP GOLD titulu, tākā produkts ir labs.



> Paldies Epi! Kļuva skaidrāks. Tātad OpenSPARC apmēram tā pati situācija. A pašam uzrakstīt proci specifiski savām vajadzībām? Man jau to nevajag. Vienkārši interesanti. Vispār laikam jātaisa atsevišķs topiks, ja pa to diskutēsim.


 Actel piedāvā LEON3 proci ar 7stage pipline un ar viņējo softa atbalstu, protams par maksu laikam.

----------


## JDat

Hmm! BEEF, a kas tad par jdat interfeisu? Pirmo reizi dzirdu...

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nu JTAG biju domājis.. Da kāda šķirba!
Interesanti tikai - ja jau caur to JTAG tiek iepūsta iekš tā FPGA tas nios 2f core. Un pēc tam FPGA sēdošais Nios 2f kaut kādā maģiskā veidā pieprasa slepenās atslēgas vai ko tamlīdzīgu caur to JTAG no PC, lai pārliecinātos, ka tā ir izstrādes vide. Bet vai tad TOS datus nevar simulēt/emulēt? Vai tad to pieprasīšanas mehānismu nevar izkompilēt ārā? hm... O_o
Beefs

----------


## Epis

nu pamegini BEEF uztaisīt to jtag emulātoru lai neruba ārā čipu, ja tev tā fiča sanāk ta praktiski vari izmanotot visus comerciālos maksas IP, kā DDR2, PCIex1,utt, viss ta būs haļavnijs  :: .
vieglāk man liekās būtu pameklēt torrentos moš tur ir kāda uzlauzta quartus 9.1 perkamā pakete ar visu IP licenzēm   ::  D tipa viss pevelti ! es pats nēsu skatījies bet zinu ka ja labi meklētu varētu ko atrast.

man kautkā, velk, iet pa godīgo ceļa taku.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Da Alteru jau "nepiš", ka es pāris čipus "uzhakotus" mājās lietoju ar maksas kori! Viņus vairāk satrauc, ja tādus tirgot masveidā sāktu!  :: 

BTW - tie 500$ par kori - tas ir par vienu čipu vai kā?
Beefs

----------


## JDat

> Nu JTAG biju domājis.. Da kāda šķirba!


 JDat...
jtag...

Tas ir labais  ::

----------


## Epis

> tie 500$ par kori - tas ir par vienu čipu vai kā?


 tas ir uz mūžu, vienreiz samaksā un liec cik gribi čipos), protams ar laiku procis novecos un gribēsies svaigāku versija ta atkal maksā.

----------


## anonomka

sveiki es  rakstu darbu par fpga, ja tev ir kadi materia, tu var mest mana posta  flewka4@inbox.lv

----------


## JDat

> sveiki es  rakstu darbu par fpga, ja tev ir kadi materia, tu var mest mana posta  flewka4@inbox.lv


 Izskatās, ka vēl viens grib visu gatavu, bez mācīšanās.
Pirmkārt: ar google var ne tikai PAC-MAN spēlēt, bet arī meklēt.
Otrkārt: pasalis EPJA postus un sapratīsi vai ir jēga kaut ko prasīt/
Treškārt: Neslinko, bet mācies.
Ceturtkārt: Skola maksā naudu, kāda interese tevi mācīt vai tavā vietā taisīt melno darbu.

Te amatieri dalās ar savu pieredzi nevis nodarbojas ar humāno palīdzību studentiem.

----------


## anonomka

Atvajno  JDat  ::   , bet es ne spēlēju PAC-MAN un man ne vajag  to kas ir EPJA postus, un ne kadas programmes. Man vajag teoretiskie materiali  ::   ::   ::   ::  . Vienkarši manaj darbaj truks materialus un es stumbled uz šo sajtu

----------


## JDat

Latviski varētu?
Nu jā, pac-man pazudis.
Ja jau negribi pats meklēt, tad vismaz uzdod konkrētus jautājumus.
Pagaidām ir tikai viena atbilde: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Field-p...ble_gate_array

----------


## anonomka

ja man vajag latveski,, to ko tu man piedeva man ir ... Mam vajag apraktit FPGA - nu kas tas ir, un FPGA  programmēšanas metodes.

----------


## JDat

ehh. man vienalga. ja dabūšu BAN, tas pats vainīgs esmu. tātad tu gribi par FPGA latviski. Kā tu domā, kurš tev par velti iztulkos no angļu valodas? Neesmu pārliecināts, bet man liekas, ka tie, kas te kaut ko zin par FPGA, nav lasījuši ne ko latviešu par FPGA. Jā es nemāku lietot FPGA. Es mācos, pie tam, pats sev nevis augstskolai. Globāli zinu, kas tas ir. Izlasīju vikipēdijā un kaut ko googlee sameklēju. esi naivs vai izliecies, ka tev kāds iedos, to ko tev nav. atceries, te netusē sliņķi, kuriem iedod visu gatavu. te ir konkrēts jautājums, konkrēta atbilde. varbūt esmu pārāk uzvilkts, bet sāk kaitināt, tie kuru vietā jāsamklē, jāpārtulko, jāsagremo un jānorij. Ja par FGPA latviski nav ne kas iekš sadaļām Pamācības vai shēmu un projektu krātuve. Kā arī ne ko nevari ar meklētāju atrast, tad tā vienkārši NAV. Te tauta nav skopa ar pamācībām un rakstīšanu. FUI   ::

----------


## JDat

Varbūt, tā nav tava vaina, bet gan mums ir tāda izglītības sistēma, kas studentiem liek rakstīt referātus, par to ko skolā nemāca un grāmatās nepublicē. Man liekas, ka skola no tevis prasa izdomu sarežģītā situācijā. Savukārt tu nespēj radoši tikt galā ar problēmu un izvēlies vienkāršāko ceļu: norakstīt no kāda cita.

Ja jau esi angliski lasījis par FPGA, tad pastāsti ko tu zini un ko tu saproti. Kā arī pasaki ko tieši nesaproti. Tad gan tev varēs kaut ko ieteikt. Tādiem, kas gaida, ka viņu vietā rakstīs refrātus.. Tiie nav inženieri, bet gan dīkdieņi.

Padomā loģiski, ka jau EPIS iemācījās (nav svarīgi cik labi, bet iemācījās). Kas ir EPIS? EPIS ir grāmatvedis pēc izglītības. Tātad tev, kas mācās elektroniku, noteikti vajadzētu iet vienkāršāk. Protams ja tu draudzējies ar galvu. Darī arī tu kaut ko, lai mēs tev varam palīdzēt. Vispār ini kas ir UN VAi NE, TRIĢERIS? Pastāsti saviem vārdiem ko tu saproti zem 4 maģiskajiem burtiem FPGA.  ::

----------


## Epis

> sveiki es rakstu darbu par fpga, ja tev ir kadi materia, tu var mest mana posta


 lai dabūtu matreālus ej Fpga firmu ražotāj mājaslapās (velāk nosaukšu visus vērā ņemamās firmas) un sāc no viena produkta, dokumentācijas lasīšanas un turpini ar nākošo, un tur tu atradīsi atbildes uz pilnīgi jebkuru jautājumu, tajos "portālos" ir viss par viņu produktu. 

un ja gribi zināt par to kā programmē tad lasi programmu softu tutoriālus.

firmas: Altera, Xilinx,Lattice, Actel, Atmel,SiliconBlue,achronix
jaunās firmas kas produktus vēl netirgo, bet kuras izskātās cerīgi:  TierLogic, Tabula  šitās firmas būtu vēts pieminēt jo viņiem ir intresanti, progresīvi  fpga risinājumi, tipa "3D fpga"  ::  

Latviešu valodā nav nekādas info, to tākā vaidzētu saprast jau sen, un Wikipēdījā arī nekā baigi daudz nav, un tur nav vērts skatītes, lai kautko jēdzīgu uzrakstītu par fpga arhitektūru tad paņem katras firmas krutākās Fpga un salīdzini viņas un izdari kautkādus savus secinājumus. 
Vēl variants ir meklēt internetā web žurnālos tehiskos rakstus, un analizēs, par čipiem, kur nozares eksperti izsaka savu vertējumu par konkrētiem produktiem.

Labākais ceļš kā uztaisīt kvalitātīvu rakstu ir šāds: nopērc kādu Lētu Fpga,CPLD dev kitu (50-100$ robežā atļauties jau nu varēsi, attīstības vārdā)  un tad pats iemēgini roku kodēšanā un ka kautko būsi uzkodējis tad arī zināsi kas ir kas, un varēsi uzrakstīt savu kursa darbu,vai referātu augstā kvalitāte (10).

----------


## Epis

Kā iesācējam iesaku sākt ar Alteras vai Xilinx kitiem, jo viņiem ir SOfti ļoti labi dokumentēti + tutoriāli, + katram ir savs Developeru Forums kur ir tūkstošiem postu par visādām temām. 
CIlvēki saka Alteras Quartus ir vieglāk apgūstams priekš iesācējiem (es ar to pats sāku un 1-2 nedeļas laikā var caur tutoriālu iziet un pāris Logiskos blociņus salikt un ietestēt simulātorā).

tĀKĀ pirms raksti par FPGA kautko paņem un iemēgini kādu čipu un tā programmēšanu, svādāk 100% sanāks vājš raksts.

----------


## anonomka

Es jau sen ne skolniece un ne referats man vajag rakstit bet diplom darbu par "FPGA iekartu programmēšanas metodes." Ko vareja atrast neta to nav tik daudz  ::  , bet paldies par to ko  piedeva, es paskatos  FPGA majas lapas

----------


## Epis

0xDEAD BEEF esi kautkādu fpga kitu jau iepircis ? 
šodien izlasīju ziņās ka ir jauns Lētā gala Kits parādīsies tipa LatticeXP2 Brevia Development Kit pa 29$   ::  
Zemā cena būs laikam līdz septembrim pēctam ap 50$ 
tur ir normāls fpga + sram +spi flash + RS-232+ pogas + Ledu kombene, fpga ir protams mazākā tilpuma kāda vien var būt bet uz šīs var mierīgi likt LM32 proci + komplektā ar ārējo SRAM + 28 demo kodi, jeb references dizaini, protams vis pa velti. būs pašam jāapskatās, jo nav jau jēga kodu no jauna domāt, ja var paņemt pa velti  ::  


Labs kits iesācējiem.  :: , vai tiem kas grib ko iemēgināt.

----------


## JDat

Būtu lieka naudu, noteikti paņemtu. Beidzot, tak ir jāpamēģina dzīvē tie zvēri nevis jāklausās ko citi saka. Kur var pasūtīt?

----------


## Epis

> Būtu lieka naudu, noteikti paņemtu. Beidzot, tak ir jāpamēģina dzīvē tie zvēri nevis jāklausās ko citi saka. Kur var pasūtīt?


 http://www.latticesemi.com/products/dev ... entkit.cfm
nekur citur kā ražotāj lapā jau nopirkt laikam nevar, lai gan varbūt ir  arī Mouser.com  šis kits.

Intresanta lietas ir tajā 28 free reference Ip krātuvē http://www.latticesemi.com/dynamic/inde ... &provider=
tur ir arī PCI-33 target (laikam tādēl man neprasa licenzi šim Ip coram ko izmantoju savā LM32 proča sistēmā jo tas laikam iet pa velti kā tas reference dizains)
un ļoti intresants (iemegināsāns vērts ir ) Simple Sigma-Delta ADC, jeb Kā pārvērst fpga LVDS IO Comparātorus par ADC  :: , ja kāds seko līdz ko rakstu tad es šito triku esu izmēginājis bet es taisīju SAR ADC shēmu tipa ar Rezistoru Ladder network generēju to feedback adc signālu ar kuru ķert analogo vertību man sanāca kādi 1-2Mhz. 
galvenais šajā visā ADC epopejā ir tās ka šiet Ražotājs pats ir izpētījis šo pielietojumu un uztaisījis detalizētu aprakstu un specifikācijas tam savam example variantam, un iesaka savas CPLD un Fpga izmantot arī analogo signālu keršanai zemā izškirtspējā (8biti). Tākā tagat lattice savas fpga, vismaz mazā gala pozicionē gandrīz vai kā actel Fusion mixed signāl fpga, protams ar daudz zemākām analogajām iespējām, īstanībā nezinu kādeļ Altera, Xilinx neko par šo lietu oficiāli nav teikusi par saviem produktiem ? 
šitien analogie knifi jau ir pasen zināmi, bet tā oficiāli jau neviens no ražotājiem nav ieteicis šādas shēmas.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Es provēju pirkt arowa to bemicro kitu, bet tur kaut kas galīgi šķērsām aizgāja un tagad gaidu, kad šie atbloķēs pending līdzekļus manā paypal kontā!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## JDat

> ...īstanībā nezinu kādeļ Altera, Xilinx neko par šo lietu oficiāli nav teikusi par saviem produktiem ? 
> šitien analogie knifi jau ir pasen zināmi, bet tā oficiāli jau neviens no ražotājiem nav ieteicis šādas shēmas.


 A ko tur daudz afišēt? Delta-Sigma ADC darbības princips ir skaidrs jau sen. Kam vajag tie pielodē attiecīgas mikrens klāt un samplē uz nebēdu. Par ar AtTiny to var darīt, ja vajag. Neredzu jēgu šausmīgi afišēt lietas, kas speciālistiem ir skaidras. Te jau vairāk ir runa par amatieriem... Attiecīgi tāpēc laikam Xilinx nebārstās ar gudrībām, bet dara savu darbu, kamēr dažs labs meklē papildus noietu savām mikrenēm un kitiem. Tas visam ir savi plusi un savi mīnusi, jo, tā teikt, viss ir relatīvs.

----------


## JDat

beef, kā tad beidzās ar tavu fpga rakstītāja būvi? Slēdzam topiku ciet?

----------

